

Isaac Asimov Explains His Three Laws of Robots - kurren
http://www.openculture.com/2012/10/isaac_asimov_explains_his_three_laws_of_robotics.html

======
PavlovsCat
Define "human"? (also see "Robots and Empire")

Also, define "harm" \- and eplain how humans exploiting humans would not fall
under that definition, and who could build such a robot and without it
instantly turning on its masters.

